# Smelly Dog Please Help!!



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe a trip to the vet is in order?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

OB (12) used to be a stinky dog, too -- I looked up all kinds of cures on internet - rinsing with viniger/water after bathing was recommended. I don't know, but he not a stinky dog anymore. How about the anal glands?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Is he on any meds? When my pup was on an anti parasite medication for giardia he smelled like yucky soup.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like it could be a skin infection. Maybe a yeast infection? I think a trip to the vet is the best idea.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I was thinking ears or anal glands too.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

With a history of swimming a trip to the vet is in order to rule out a skin infection which can deffintly lead to a very smelly dog. There are also some metabolic condtions that can lead to a general ordor. Also where is he swimming? Lake, Pool, or pond.. Knowing where can lead us to give better suggestions


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...it's common with Newfs. Wet dog....not fully dried after swimming usually equals mildew and fungus. The smelly socks odor is mildew and is usually most obvious on the chest. 

First....get all the undercoat out of his fur. Cutting it short doesn't get the undercoat out...you have to blow/comb it out. If you know a groomer willing to work with a senior dog...on the FLOOR (not on a table), that would be best, unless you can do it yourself!

Second...bathe in an anti-microbial shampoo. Mane and Tail makes one called Pro-Tect. You can often find it at farm stores/Tractor Supply. Or get some Mesalab from the Vet.

Let shampoo sit for 10-15 mins and rinse, rinse, rinse.

Get a gallon jug (or pot or anything that holds a lot), and mix 1/3 apple cider vinegar to the rest warm water.

POUR over entire dog (except face and not in ears). Rub in...under legs, on tummy, on chest, under chin. DO NOT rinse. Let dog drip/then shake himself out. Towel dry well. Let dog air dry in front of a fan, or blow out with a high velocity dryer (NO HOT AIR). A CLEAN shop vac reversed will work.

I'd also have the Vet check him over for either a staph or yeast infection. He could have both. Staph is red skin and usually pustules in spots. Yeast is often greasy fur...often right along the spine. And you'll probably see "dandruff".

But...even if he's on medication for a skin problem, I'd still do this bathing routine. It can be done outside....and pretty quickly, so he doesn't have to stand and endure a lengthy process. Even the blowing off can be done outside.

The key is keeping the undercoat removed during the hot/swimming months. He needs his top coat (guard hairs), but the undercoat just holds in heat and moisture. And....keep him dried off after a swim...plus, use the vinegar/water rinse if he's been swimming. Vinegar is anti-microbial too, and will help to keep the bacteria at bay.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was thinking staph as well


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd suggest vet check with full bloodwork. At 16, it could be medically related. A good friend of mine inherited her mother's dog who was 16. He had all sorts of liver problems, etc. and despite being clean, etc. he still had "stinky old dog" smell. Make sure it's nothing medical while trying the different "wet dog smell" suggestions.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

One other thing and this is not a hard "fix". What type of collar does the dog wear? When my dogs had their nylon or leather collars, they would retain the odor and long after I gave my dogs baths, cleaned ears etc they would still stink to high heaven. Now my dogs have "swimming" collars, they are plastic coated nylon, and they do not retain odor. I have not had a stinky dog since no matter how much they swim.

That being said, if my dogs go up north for a week, and swim all day long, they get a bath when they get home to get rid of any algae, mildew etc they have been harboring.


----------



## mojobean (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you all for the wonderful replies.
He has a leather collar.
He has no skin problems and I am brushing him daily.
It seems to be helping.
He swims in the lake or kiddie pool that I have in the yard.
He was at the vet 1 month ago and he is doing good. 
Kidneys, liver heart etc...
He is running, swimming and playing better than ever.

I will try bathing him and getting rid of the undercoat.
Since 3 days of brushing he is smelling a little better.
I will book an appointment for a check up in the next few days.

He is the brightest, livliest 16 year od dog I have ever seen...then again I don't remember meeting too many.
He is a blessing and we love him to pieces.

Thank you all again and have a great night.

Deanna...Tika , Harley and Rusty,s mom.


----------



## Melanie Hope (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a 9-year-old and she swims in our pool daily. She smells like a dishrag. Vet said it's normal for swimming dog, all her labs came back great. I gave her a bath with deodorizing shampoo, then sprayed her down with a lavender skin conditioner that was supposed to both soothe and help with the stink. I clean her ears every other day, cuz she jumps full in. She smelled GREAT for exactly...

...one day. Her way of "drying off" was to jump in the pool.

Sigh...


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

??? lol !!! The way your dog dries off sound like mine, though not a 'pool ' (very lucky) a lake is my boys favourite place for a dip !!!


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

When Bourne was on his meds for the same parasite he stunk to holy heaven. I bath him once every two weeks. We have a lot of bonfires so he smells like burnt dog!!


----------

